# Darstellung einer dynamischen Bindung



## Centaurus (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich fange gerade mit UML an und hab eine Frage wie ich eine bestimmte Beziehung darstelle. Ich hab mir schon gedanken darüber gemacht weiß jetzt bloß nicht ob der richtig ist.
Mich interessiert hauptsächlich die korrekte Darstellung der Beziehung der Klasse FarbMosaik und zur Klasse MosaikModel welche das Interface ModelIF implementiert.

Die Klasse FarbMosaik ist anbei. die Kurzform des codes der mich interessiert ist...


```
ModelIF mm = new MosaikModel(raster, raster);
```
Ich denke man kann das mit einer pfeilgerichteten Assoziation von der Klasse FarbMosaik auf die Klasse MosaikModel (und nicht auf das Interface)machen, weil im Code eine Referenz des MosaikModel im FarbMosaik gespeichert wird.







Ist das so richtig?


Hier die Klasse FarbMosaik:


```
public class FarbMosaik extends Panel{
	
	protected ModelIF mm;	// <-- das da...												
	
	protected MosaikEventHandler eventHandler;

	public FarbMosaik(int raster, int breiteSpielfeld, Color farbeRueck, Color farbeVor){
		
		mm = new MosaikModel(raster, raster);		// <-- und das da...
		
		eventHandler = new MosaikEventHandler(mm);			
		setLayout(new GridLayout(raster, raster,1,1));
		int breiteMosaik = breiteSpielfeld/raster;
		
		for(int z=0; z < raster ;z++){

			for(int s=0; s < raster ;s++){
				MosaikCanvas mcKarte = new MosaikCanvas(z, s, farbeRueck, farbeVor);	
													
				mcKarte.addMouseListener(eventHandler);					
				mm.putMObj(z,s,mcKarte);						
				mcKarte.setSize(breiteMosaik,breiteMosaik);				
				add(mcKarte);
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Dankeschön und viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2008)

Muss das Farbmosaik ein Mosiakmodel haben um existieren zu können? 

Wenn ja, ist es Komposition, ansonsten Aggregation.


----------



## Centaurus (18. Jan 2008)

Nun ich bin mir nicht sicher. Wenn das MosaikModel wegfällt dann bleibt nur eine leere Fläche (Panel) übrig (sie ist da, aber man kann nix damit anfangen). Zählt das jetzt als existieren? 
Ich würde eigentlich Nein sagen und die Beziehung hier als Komposition anlegen. Aber in einen meiner Schulunterlagen bringen die als Beispiel dass eine Menüleiste ohne Menüeinträge ein Aggregat ist. Somit kann man ja eigentlich auch nix damit anfangen. 
Also müßte ich meine Beziehung hier auch als Aggregat definieren. Also was weiß ich. 

Zurück zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Inzwischen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob das Diagramm stimmt.
Kann es sein das die gerichtete Beziehung der Klasse FarbMosaik eigentlich auf das Interface gerichtet sein müßte und nicht auf die Klasse MosaikModel?

Bin schon ganz verwirrt ...

Schöne Grüße
Andy


----------

